# Neon Tetra Problem



## poloman579 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just got 5 neon tetra for my 10gal tank and i went to feed them today and not one ate and one of them was dead when i woke up this morning. Is it that they arnt used to the tank yet or should i be more conserned?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

New tank? Sounds like it, based on your comments. How long has the tank had fish in it? If it is new, have you tested for ammonia? 

The assumption on my part is this tank is new, therefore, your tank has some things it will go through. They are natural and all tanks have to endure the intial process. Search the nitrogen cycle on the internet and read up on what your tank will have to go through. It will help you understand what to look for and easier to react if you know what to expect. I would get a liquid test kit and recommend the API mater test kit. It has all you'll ever need, just about. A little pricey, about $30, but worth it.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't go so far as to call Neons delicate, but they do require a little bit more attention to water parameters and quality than most other tetras. We really need more information about your aquarium if we're going to help you.


----------



## poloman579 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry i didnt put in more about my tank. But it is some what new only alittle over 2 weeks. It is planted about 30% maybe more, i have sand substrate and 2 ****** loaches and 3 ghost shrimp that a but in about 5 days before the neon tetras. I also have drift wood soaking that i plan to plant and put in later.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you been doing any testing of the water? Ammonia may not be such an issue with plants in there. The problem is that neons/cardinals just aren't very hardy to subject them to what the tank goes through during cycling. Plants have made it better no doubt, but it still may been a little hard on them. No way to tell what potential issues you have without test results of your water.


----------



## poloman579 (Jan 27, 2011)

ok ill go get a test or get it tested some how and get back to you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you buy testing equipment, liquid kits are preferred. Testing strips don't provide enough granularity.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

U can always find the necessary water testers in kits. U can easily get a kit that tests ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate. The kits usually come with ph test, 2 which is also necessary as the tank gets a little older. The cycle starts with an ammonia spike, which is extremely deadly for the the fish, then a nitrite spike which is equally dangerous, and then a nitrate spike, which isn't very dangerous for the fish and can be controlled by plants. Nitrifying bacteria is how the other spikes are broken down.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

I would buy a few more neons if I were you. Im my experience (not that long, but still credible i would think) you will lose about 3 to every 10 you get. Its just the nature of the beast. Also neons like friends, the more you can fit the better.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

HUMAN1ESS said:


> I would buy a few more neons if I were you. Im my experience (not that long, but still credible i would think) you will lose about 3 to every 10 you get. Its just the nature of the beast. Also neons like friends, the more you can fit the better.


Two warnings:
1) Don't add any new fish until after the cycle is completed. You have more than enough fish to cycle and the more you have during cycling the faster the ammonia and nitrites will build.
2) Once cycling is complete, make sure you aren't overloading your tank by adding more fish. Ask others here what they think about your specific fish and tank size first because a 10g doesn't hold very many fish comfortably.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

^+1 Neons are not the most sturdy fish to have in your tank during a cycle. Get more if you want, just wait until the cycle is over first.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Honestly, the worst solution to having a particular species dying off in your aquarium is to simply buy more of them. It's always better to fight out the underlying problem instead.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

cycling a tank with fish, IMO, is practically anima abuse. The nitrites and ammonia are extremely unhealthy for the fish. the best way to cycle a tank is with hardy plants, and/or with pure ammonia(found at hardware stores).


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

How did you put them into the tank? Did you put them straight in the new water or give them time to get used to the temperature etc?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

poloman579 said:


> Sorry i didnt put in more about my tank. But it is some what new only alittle over 2 weeks. It is planted about 30% maybe more, i have sand substrate and 2 ****** loaches and 3 ghost shrimp that a but in about 5 days before the neon tetras. I also have drift wood soaking that i plan to plant and put in later.


I had problems with neons on my tanks (all planted) when I used a sand substate. 

By selecting healthy neons at the LFS (no red gills), and using peat moss in addition the the sand substrate, neons thrived.

I also found out that kh and gh (hardnesses) rose of years with just sand but remained low with the peat moss.


my .02


----------

